# ATI RS690m modified catalyst driver



## mab1376 (Jan 8, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get this?

its for a toshiba laptop.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 8, 2008)

Toshibas website?


----------



## reverze (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/

have fun.


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 8, 2008)

they only deal with nvidia chipsets i believe, also its an x1200 BTW


----------

